

HTTPie: a CLI, cURL-like tool for humans - tiabas
https://github.com/jakubroztocil/httpie

======
bdevine
Previously submitted here[0] and here[1].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4261263](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4261263)
[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7890367)

